
Would you fall for this phishing scam? - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2016/12/would-you-fall-for-this-phishing-scam/
======
campuscodi
Most people that fall for phishing scams are untrained professionals, like my
50-something mother, who has no clue of what she's doing on her phone.

~~~
edent
That's not my experience at all. In a previous job I got a bunch of "I've had
my wallet stolen - please send money" spam from people who I'd consider very
technically literate.

If that message I received had been a touch more convincing, I've no doubt
that I'd have fallen for it.

All it takes is to catch someone while they're sleepy, drunk, or distracted.

~~~
sharemywin
I think your both right it's some kind of statistical curve. High frequency
for less technical literate, but still happens quite a lot as an aggregate for
others.

